# Stay at home mum, benefit advice needed



## BlackIreland (18 Jul 2010)

I have lived in ROI for 3 years, and have been in fulltime employment for the duration of my time here, as has my husband.

We rent a property close to his work. 

I had our first child in February this year, and have just received my final payment from my employer after notifying them that i am unable to return to work (following 6 months maternity leave) due to childcare costs in our area.

I am not trying to 'work the system' by any means, but am wondering if there are any benefits i may be entitled to?

Any constructive advise most welcome.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Jul 2010)

In order to get JB, you would have to be available for and genuinely seeking work; as you are not, you can't claim. You should look inot the possibility of FIS (see links in keypost quide)


----------



## mumsy (26 Jul 2010)

notify the tax office as your husband will be entitled to other tax credits...home carers tax credit namely, you are not entitled to JB, as welfaite says, but ask the social welfare office about signing every month to keep your stamps, I am not in receipt social welfare but my tax office advised me to sign on each month.  No harm in checking out the FIS payment there is good info revenue.ie as to your entitlements.


----------



## partnership (27 Jul 2010)

As already stated check out if you are entitled to FIS but also make an application for a medical card.  They take your bills, travel etc into account for this and it means that your husband would not have to pay the health or income lvey which will save a bit.


----------



## sadie (28 Jul 2010)

Is she not entitled to JS benefit for 11 months or something because she has been in full time employement in the previous years?

When I was made redundant immediately following my Maternity Leave, I was entitled to the Dole for nearly a year because I had made the right number PRSI contributions, and was available for work (if it covered child care expenses) but did not get a job in my area of expertise in that time.

I know it's different here because she resigned from her job, but would she not be Available for Work if she could earn enough to cover childcare costs?


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Jul 2010)

but she has said herself she won't be looking for work


----------

